# No picture from my onkyo dvd player



## briautiesdad (Jan 2, 2012)

My onkyo DVD player is hooked up through my onkyo receiver and is recognized by my Samsung LCD tv but when I attempt to view a DVD I get a no signal message on my tv screen. It used to work, now it does not. Please assist.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What kind of connection and what do you mean by "recognized?"


----------



## briautiesdad (Jan 2, 2012)

My tv recognizes that the player is hooked up.


----------



## briautiesdad (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry, hdmi connection


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Do you see anything at all? Splash screen? Menus? Have you tried changing the power up sequence?


----------



## briautiesdad (Jan 2, 2012)

I can see nothing, not even the onkyo screen. The unit is listed on my source list but when I select it I get the no signal message.


----------

